# help on 5000S N/A turbo convertion



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, I have an 86 N/A 5000S with the KZ engine (2226cc), I replaced the head, now it has bigger intake valves, I have the parts to make it turbo, but I am missing the wastegate, and the max. pressure valve too,








how can I get those?


----------



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: help on 5000S N/A turbo convertion (vag_crazy)*

head is a 10v, and the ratio is 9.0:1, so it is fine, the injection was changed from ke to k jetronic, because when I got the car, the ECU was gone,


----------



## volks84 (Dec 6, 2006)

i work at affordable german in phoenix, az call 602-253-8889. were a junk yard down here but we have like 5 5000cs turboed cars there, ask for bill he's the owner he'll give you a fare p[rice


----------



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (volks84)*

Thanks, I will give u a call like at 100 AM today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

